# poncho de llanta



## synergy_advaita

Quiero traducir algo de una lista de piezas de automóviles que proviene de Perú. Es una "llanta con cámara y poncho". ¿Qué significa "poncho" en esta frase? Tire with inner tube and ... no tengo ninguna idea. ¡Gracias por ayudarme!


----------



## nelliot53

Creo que la "cámara" sería el inner tube y puede que el "poncho" sea la válvula para llenar o vaciar.  Porque la llanta como tal es la parte externa.


----------



## agustin1

¿Es posible que llanta sea "rim", en cuyo caso poncho podría ser el neumático?


----------



## sinderik

De Internet: Fui al gomero y le puse un poncho (cámara usada que protege a la nueva) mejoró bastante pero ayer volví a pinchar.


----------



## synergy_advaita

agustin1 said:


> ¿Es posible que llanta sea "rim", en cuyo caso poncho podría ser el neumático?



En esta lista, se usa llanta para "tire" y aro para "rim", lo que me confunde porque en las otras listas que veo, se usa llanta para "rim" y "nemático" para "tire". ¡Espero que no se use "llanta" con dos significados a la vez!


----------



## Hakuna Matata

En Argentina se llama _llanta_ a lo que en inglés se denomina *rim*, y _cubierta_ a *tire* (eventualmente también se puede usar _neumático_). Desconozco la terminología en Perú.


----------



## agustin1

Hakuna Matata said:


> En Argentina se llama _llanta_ a lo que en inglés se denomina *rim*, y _cubierta_ a *tire* (eventualmente también se puede usar _neumático_). Desconozco la terminología en Perú.



Qué tal, Hakuna Matata. Mi abuelo (quien era argentino pero vivió su infancia en Europa) usaba la palabra neumático. Sería por la influencia europea o cambios en uso de la palabra con el tiempo? Qué opinás?


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Hola Agustín.
La verdad es que no lo sé... probablemente la influencia de la inmigración europea haya tenido bastante que ver.
Yo ya me acostumbré a que _llanta_ puede ser confuso según el país. La Wiki también le da la acepción de *rim *(y rescata su origen francés, referido a la parte metálica de la rueda), pero hace la salvedad del uso para designar también a _neumático_:  https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Llanta 
También mantiene la nomenclatura en el artículo referido a _neumático_: https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neumático
Obviamente, no es que Wiki sea palabra santa tampoco...

En nuestros pagos lo habitual es decir "pinché una goma" más que "pinché una cubierta" o ".. un neumático", pero también lo más común es "tengo que comprarle _cubiertas_ al auto". Y los negocios del ramo suelen llamarse "Neumáticos Fulanito" más que "Gomas XX" o "Cubiertas ZZ". 
So....


----------



## agustin1

Me quedaré con la duda entonces, pero está todo muy interesante. Gracias!


----------



## Aviador

synergy_advaita said:


> ... ¡Espero que no se use "llanta" con dos significados a la vez!


Me temo que sí. Es algo confuso.
Lo que tengo seguro, es que en España y Chile, invariablemente "tyre" es neumático y "rim" llanta, no se usan otros términos. En esto no hay duda.
Sin embargo, en muchos lugares del mundo hispanohablante, es muy habitual que se denomine _llanta_ a los neumáticos y _rin_ o _aro_ a las llantas.
Como dice Hakuna Matata, también en Argentina, así como en Paraguay y Uruguay, "tyre" es neumático, aunque es más frecuente el uso de las denominaciones _goma_ y _cubierta_. Allí, como en Chile y España, "rim" es llanta.
En Venezuela, "tyre" es _caucho_ y "rim" es _rin_.

Disculpen el abusivo uso de enlaces, pero creo que así no quedarán dudas sobre a qué se refiere la palabra en cuestión.


----------



## synergy_advaita

Gracias, todo eso me interesa mucho.


----------



## Ari RT

synergy_advaita said:


> En esta lista, se usa llanta para "tire" y aro para "rim", lo que me confunde porque en las otras listas que veo, se usa llanta para "rim" y "nemático" para "tire". ¡Espero que no se use "llanta" con dos significados a la vez!


Así que tenemos 
rim = aro, rin, llanta
tire = neumático, cubierta, goma, llanta?
inner tube = cámara
Y todavía queda fuera el poncho. Que es prenda de vestir, cubrir. 
1 - o bien es el neumático, que lo cubre a todo; o
2 - long shot: en el tiempo de las llantas de hierro batido, que suele ser la misma época de los neumáticos con cámaras, se solía encajar sobre las llantas, cubriendo los tornillos de fijación del aro al eje, una especie de plato metálico. Hoy todavía se ve, más pequeñas y en plástico, pero se están quedando raras e ya no es pieza de importancia que merezca citar. No tengo idea de cómo llamarlas en español. 
En portugués de Brasil son "calotas". Los neumáticos son "pneus", las cámaras son "câmaras", los aros son "aros", "jantes" (sólo se usa en el noreste de Brasil) o "rodas". Aunque "rodas" también se aplica al conjunto llanta + neumático.


----------



## nelliot53

Las "calotas" a las que te refieres son lo que en España llaman "tapacubos" y acá en Puerto Rico llamamos "tapabocinas".
https://www.google.com.pr/webhp?sou...es_th=1&ie=UTF-8#q=calotas esportivas&es_th=1

En inglés se les llama "wheel covers" (cubren los aros).


----------



## agustin1

nelliot53 said:


> En inglés se les llama "wheel covers" (cubren los aros).



O _hubcaps_.


----------



## agustin1

A ver si puede ser el producto detallado en esta página:

http://www.agroads.com.ar/detalle.asp?clasi=280609


----------

